# FreeBSD 8.1 Documentation Issue



## bpappan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi All,

I have installed the FreeBSD 8.1 English Documentation through misc/freebsd-doc-en. But I do not find any folder named 'en' or any other language folder in the /usr/share/doc folder. I am not able to view the documentation though it has been installed.

Does the folder 'en' reside somewhere else?

Please help

Thanks in advance


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 25, 2010)

Try check installed files with their locations using command

```
pkg_info -L package_name
```

You have to specify complete package name including version or use wildcard, like

```
pkg_info -L freebsd-doc-en\*
```


----------



## bpappan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi ondra_knezour,

Thanks for the advice. I found out the location. It was mentioned at the end of the installation process.

Thanks


----------

